# Überraschung mit fremden Netzen



## Telekomunikacja (19 Januar 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Immer wieder gibt es Überraschungen!   

Auf der Rechnung der T-Com hat mir die 01071 Telecom für cbc-Gespräche 3,80 ct./ Min statt den erwarteten 0,80 ct./ Min. abgerechnet.

01071 erklärte auf Anfrage:



> Die 01071 Telecom berechnet ab dem 29.10.2004 für Telefonate in die Netze der Alternativ-Anbieter einen Tarif von 3,8 Cent pro Minute. Für die übrigen Telefonate werden weiterhin die gewöhnt günstigen 01071 Tarife berechnet.



In der Tat hatte bspw. *teltarif.de* an demselben Tag berichtet



> *01071: Gespräche kosten doch 3,8 Cent pro Minute (aktualisiert)
> Statt 0,85 Cent werden 3,8 Cent berechnet*
> 
> 29.10.2004
> ...



und folglich findet man in der *Tarifliste für Ferngespräche* auch einen *entsprechenden Hinweis*:



> *Achtung:* Bei Telefonaten zu Anschlüssen, die nicht bei der T-Com geschaltet sind (wie etwa Arcor, Genion oder diverse Stadtnetzbetreiber), berechnet der Anbieter einen höheren Preis.



Nun meine Frage an die Wissenden unter Euch:

Woran merkt man, dass man gerade dabei ist, ein Telefonat in das Netz eines Alternativ-Anbieters zu führen? :gruebel: 

An der Vorwahl scheint man nicht erkennen zu können, dass die Zielrufnummer außerhalb des Netzes der T-Com liegt. Die sahen aus wie „normale“, d.h. z.B. so: (02151).

P.S. Ich habe mir meine Frage schon folgendermaßen zu beantworten versucht:
Immer, wenn seitens der 01071 „3,80 ct.“ ertönt würde ich merken: Hoppla, you are leaving the pink sector... dann schnell auflegen... und es mit einem preisgünstigeren 01071-Konkurrenten, der nicht danach unterscheidet, ob der Zielanschluss bei der T-Com geschaltet ist oder nicht, versuchen...
Aaaber: Leider überhört mein Fax die Ansage...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Standard ist in Deutschland "aoc99", das ist die Übermittlung von Tarifinformationen über Netzgrenzen hinweg (vergleichbar dem alten Gebührenimpuls).

Wenn das entsprechende Leistungsmerkmal im Anschluss freigeschaltet ist und das Endgerät die Information verarbeiten kann, bekommt man den Preis angezeigt. Und das ist dann der Preis, der berechnet wird ("Hinreichend genau", also mit gewissen Toleranzen, aber auf jeden Fall so, dass die zu erwartende Rechnungshöhe erkennbar wird)


----------

